# Sales counter top idea



## DUGs-sawshop (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone have a pics of a counter top done with log cookies laid flat buried in shellac? I was going to make a sales counter with a big slab , but someone mentioned making it out of butt ends sawed 2" thick and laid flat. Hard to describe what Im trying to say. 
I have already built the counter its 13' long and 28" wide with log cabin siding. Just want to finish the tip with something related to logging. Thank you, doug


----------



## huskyhank (Mar 3, 2010)

How about doing your counter like an end block floor? It'll be super durable and great looking. Trim your cookies into squares and lay them together then belt sand.

These people make them - http://www.kaswell.com/


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks good idea i like it. I will check out the site.


----------



## super3 (Mar 3, 2010)

How about Redwood Burl


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 4, 2010)

Somewhere I saw pictures of floors done as you describe. 1" -+ cookies grouted in. A counter top would be interesting.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Mar 4, 2010)

I cant make up my mind. Today I want to put a slab on it . I tried to post pics of my counter so far but my picture file is corrupted. I will put a pic of the counter tonight from home. I need a slab about 3" x 30" x 13'6" to cover the top.


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 4, 2010)

DUGs-sawshop said:


> I cant make up my mind. Today I want to put a slab on it . I tried to post pics of my counter so far but my picture file is corrupted. I will put a pic of the counter tonight from home. I need a slab about 3" x 30" x 13'6" to cover the top.



why 3"? 2" would make more sense weight wise without comprimising structure.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Mar 4, 2010)

Heres a pic of the sales counter so far with no top.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry the pic is crappy. Its a cell pic and then I had to reduce it to get it to take here. 
Heres another pic of our office counters. They are 3.5" thick and about 50-60 feet long. 

discounthunter- 
2" would probably do just fine , Im just used of thick slabs from looking at our office tops. 

Anyone have a long slab of something cool looking thats willing to sell it? Thanks , doug


----------



## Daniel P. (Mar 5, 2010)

dunno if this is what you meant or not, the top is burr oak we milled then ripped then turned sideways before glueing them together. the front is old hedgeposts cut an inch thick the set in mortar


----------



## TraditionalTool (Mar 5, 2010)

Can't help you on the cookies, but what you describe is what is known as cordwood construction when it's on a vertical wall. The style is comprised of just what you say, cookies on end with mortar or other type of fill between them. I'm not sure what you would fill with, unless you fit them together for a counter top.

Here's a link to a google search for cordwood.

Here's a counter that is laminated out of pine, 3 sections, 1 with a live edge, so it's not actually a full slab. Shows what can be done with slab sections. This is varnished. I'm not crazy about wood counters in the kitchen, but these look pretty good...(these are not mine).


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Mar 10, 2010)

Wifey found me a large slab in Conway, New Hampshire. Planning on going saturday to pic up. 
Question : anyone have a link to a site where I can learn to put on the lacquer finish that is real thick? Thanks, doug


----------



## Andrew96 (Mar 11, 2010)

Doug, Are you sure you're after a thick lacquer finish? Not epoxy? That's how I've seen those really deep looking tops.


----------



## 1947wdx (Mar 11, 2010)

here is a video's on doing a floor with epoxy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oExzIWWDvaU

*Edit*: I seem to have forgotten how to embed the videos.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Mar 11, 2010)

YEs Thanks ! I guess it is epoxy. I've committed to the slab , but now that I see the cookie finish I like that also. What did they use between the cookies? Grout? doug


----------



## 1947wdx (Mar 11, 2010)

DUGs-sawshop said:


> YEs Thanks ! I guess it is epoxy. I've committed to the slab , but now that I see the cookie finish I like that also. What did they use between the cookies? Grout? doug



I could have been grout, but I think there is another video (should be in the list to the right) that talks about putting down "brown epoxy" between the disks. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0maJWFjoGbM 

The filler material could be a project in itself. How about filling it with "noodles" (long shavings from cutting with the grain) epoxying those in between the disks, then sanding the entire thing down flat prior to putting a final coat of epoxy on? The noodles would provide a contrast to the disks, especially if you used a different wood.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Apr 23, 2010)

Wanted to show the finished top. Thanks for the help everyone! I went with a pine slab 36" wide , with gloss poly bushed on. I have 4 coats on it and plan 4 more. I think this will make a nice sales counter. Thanks, doug


----------



## smokinj (Apr 23, 2010)

DUGs-sawshop said:


> Wanted to show the finished top. Thanks for the help everyone! I went with a pine slab 36" wide , with gloss poly bushed on. I have 4 coats on it and plan 4 more. I think this will make a nice sales counter. Thanks, doug



Looks Great!


----------



## dustytools (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## luvsaws (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks good any close ups of the edges?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 23, 2010)

dustytools said:


> Very nice!!



Yes, VERY nice. Your customers will love it!


----------



## Andrew96 (Apr 24, 2010)

A stool and some parts manuals to look through and I'd be there for hours. Very slick.


----------



## Brmorgan (Apr 24, 2010)

Very nice! I see a can of what looks suspiciously like Tim Horton's coffee at the near end... That can only help!


----------



## AIM (Apr 25, 2010)

The thick deep glossy finish is actually achieved with "envirotex Lite".
I've used it several times. 
http://www.eti-usa.com/consum/envtex/envlite.htm

Counter looks great by the way...


----------



## hanniedog (Apr 25, 2010)

Turned out very nice, well worth the search for the top.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks nice, they must be happy with it!


----------



## Ted J (Apr 25, 2010)

DUGs-sawshop said:


> YEs Thanks ! I guess it is epoxy. I've committed to the slab , but now that I see the cookie finish I like that also. What did they use between the cookies? Grout? doug



They used tinted brown epoxy. It looks like they sanded it down smooth and then clear epoxy finish on top.


----------

